# Forza 4 - Your Vinyl Groups



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Come on then, show us what you've made.

Here's some of the groups I've made










Also done the 3M logo, not rocket science that one.

I've also completed the DW logo now 










My wheel whores heart! (currently under "review" in the storefront :lol

And these aren't mine, but some car designs using other peoples vinyl groups




























Got his "tip toes" on the roof.

Currently working on the "Welcome To Fabulous Las Vegas Nevada" sign....


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Is the detailingworld one supposed to be on the ****?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

IIRC, it is actually sat on the car "straight".... Anyway, that pic was mainly to show all the vinyls I've done 

Oh. the DW is parrallel (sp) to the bump strip. I just think it's the contour of the door


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just completed the Las Vegas sign



















I was gonna do some dice, poker chips etc myself, but CBA TBH


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

A request just for Dean....










if you want the vinyl group when you get the game just shout :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

never even thought of this.. you have too much time on your hands mat :lol:

I created bumblebee from transformers.. thats the only custom one I done lol


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Not seen our lass since Friday. she was away this weekend which was bliss


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

edited the above picture. Blurred out the phone number.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

All that vegas and no elvis? Even MJ got a spot on it, where is the other king?? lol

So.. how do you make these? Is this the PC version of forza? how do you import the logos? (ive never played forza...)


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wheelwhores one under review? As in for copyrights etc and they've complained?

I can only imagine how protective zymol would be. I remember a time we weren't even allowed to mention them!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> edited the above picture. Blurred out the phone number.


It's still visible on the bonnet.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I think it's the wording james..... Not copyright of logo. I had to save the file as "wheel wh**es" lol


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

ahhh i see. Fair enough. I was gonna say I'm not sure they're the kinda people who would be that bothered :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

have to say the micheal jackson one is brilliant..

so do you create these with the in game vinyls or import vinyls into the game mat?

I created the gtechniq logo last night :lol: took about 20 minutes. its a lot of letters :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I create them in the game

Seen a very realistic Scooby Doo the other day, so googled how to make awesome vinyls.... Answer is, they are all made using the in game tools! Can't import a file or anything, just need to spend hours playing with the shapes etc


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

They look fantastic Matt! 

Like the Zaino logo (slightly biassed lol) 

John


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks.... I wanted to do the Dodo Juice and Meguiars logos, but looked too hard!

Might set myself a challenge for those


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i'll have to take a photo of the gtechniq one with my phone.. dont have the xbox connected to live anymore so can't upload the photo 

might have a play later see what else I can come up with


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

not a good photo but shows the logo


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I watched this video last night!





Used almost all the layers available.

What some guys can do is unreal!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

my latest attempt.. pretty happy with it if im honest!!

sorry terrible pics again  need to hook up the ethernet cable soon.


























theres over 300 shapes in mario alone :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Not bad at all fella :thumb:

Looking at Mario closely, is looks like a lot of circles and squares. Quite a "simple" design (in a technical way), yet I bet it still took a while to do it all hey? Getting the proportions correct etc is the hardest bit


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yes mostly circles, half circles, cresent moon bits and a few squares..

took about 2 hours on mario.. and 10 minutes on the little classic mario scene on the side of the truck lol..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

started this tonight :lol:









not perfect but once its on a car, it would not be the size of a 50" screen so will look a bit smoother lol


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Lookin good fella


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Right, I'm off work now for a week, and intend on testing my creative skills. Now, my biggest problem is getting an idea!

So, throw some suggestions at me as to what Vinyl Groups I should make (make sure it's realistic)....

So far I'm thinking I need to try
Dodo Juice Logo
Megs Logo
Statue of Liberty
NYC Sign Collage (Like This)

So, throw some ideas at me. It doesn't have to be detailing related, but ideally it needs to look well on a car

Thanks


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Quickly put this together today.










Just need to add the PacMan logo, lives, score etc, then I'll upload so other can use the vinyl


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha someone stole my idea of doing old games 

should probably get the xbox live running again so I can upload my vinyls, and photos ect


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Mat any chance I can get some of your vinyls like the autoglym one? Been trying to do one for ages but failed on numerous occasions. :banghead:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

They're available on the storefront. if you're part of the jff club I'll gift you.some when i get a new 360


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

I have just signed up this morning actually. Only now have I had time to play with me Xmas present (forza 4). Just awaiting response, thanks for your generosity.


----------

